# SEMA 2009: WALD Black Bison GT-R Debuts at Aftermarket Expo



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

To our surprise, the number of Nissan GT-Rs at this year's SEMA Show is much lower than expected, with the Camaro being the obviously dominant vehicle. One of the nicest GT-Rs on display is the Black Bison model from Japanese tuner WALD.

We found the car over at the Jonari booth, the company that distributes WALD (along with other brands like Rinspeed and even Mansory) in North America. The pristine white GT-R features the full WALD aero kit including side skirts, rear fender arches, a new front bumper with carbon fiber accents, a carbon rear wing and a carbon diffuser. Also included in the build are a set of 22-inch WALD P13F wheels with Yokohama Advan tires, WALD lowering springs and a full titanium exhaust from Arqray Japan.

For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!

More: *SEMA 2009: WALD Black Bison GT-R Debuts at Aftermarket Expo* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## thomas.cena (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey provide some more information about the parts available and about the prices also.
Thanks


----------

